# Best mid size chainsaw?



## sawzall82 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello all, I am looking for a midsized chainsaw priced at $500 and less. I was looking at a ECHO CS 400, and a Stihl Farm Boss. My Dad has alway's ran Husky's but I keep hearing that if you don't get a higher end one your just getting a glorified Pouland.I have been impressed with the ECHO with their warranty and 300 hour motor life, but they don't seem as highly thought of in the chainsaw world.So, opinions and suggestions please as this is my first chainsaw purchase.


----------



## 046 (Sep 21, 2008)

the best mid sized (59cc class) chainsaw to get is none at all. 

instead go for a two saw combo of stihl 260/460 or husky 346/372 or what ever. smaller saw to limb with, larger saw for everything else. 

however... if you can only have one saw. a 59cc saw will shine. it's really too heavy to swing all day and not quite enough power for larger wood. 

that said.. if you must get a medium sized saw... best depends upon what dealer support you've got available. 

most bang for $$ is Husky 359... MS361 gets loads of raves. MS360/036/034 super are all excellent 59cc class saws. there's loads more good saws... again it all boils down to dealer support.


----------



## MR4WD (Sep 21, 2008)

Maybe look at a husky 55 rancher or so. It's been the staple for occasional saw users for years. 

Most people didn't realize that they needed a 3120 until looking at this site/posting for a few days. 

To be honest, I'd go to your dealer and see what they say. Chop up some wood, then report back how happy your are.

Chad.


----------



## windthrown (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, for less than $500 (more like $400) you can get a Dolmar PS-5100s. Probably the best all-around 50cc class saw out there. If you can find a dealer that is, and one that actually has chainsaws. 

Another option is the Stihl MS260 for about $500. But the much better MS361 is only $100 more, and in my view, a FAR better saw. Many of us think that the Stihl MS361 is the best all-around chainsaw that there is, period. 

Either the PS-5100s or the MS361 would make for a great all-around mid-sized saw, and no one will give you any dis for owning either one.


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 21, 2008)

Other options would be:

*Husqvarna *
professional 353, 346xp(if you want to dish out the extra money),
semi prof. 350
*Dolamar/Makita*
professional 5100, 6400/7900(if you want to dish out the extra money),
semi prof. 510, or smaller 460, 420
*Solo *
professional 644, 656(if you want to dish out the extra money),
semi prof. 650SP, 656SP
*Stihl*
professional 260, 361(if you want to dish out the extra money),
semi prof. 290, 310, etc.

*Echo *I don't know the modelnumbers, but they have a strong following of users. Not the top but enough and very economical on fuel as I read from other users.

*Efco *has a strong following of users. Not the top but enough.

I just got a very good deal on a Solo 644 (45cc, 3,5hp, 15'b&c). *Very nice!*

*Please do not fall for the critic that you might recieve from others that your saw is inferior because you cannot do nameflashing!* A saw is there to cut not to reenforce your ego! 
I used to have only a Stihl ms 180(generally thought as underpowered girlisaw around here until *blsnelling *proved otherwise) and cut everything with it. (here's a video from me) It might be slower but the job gets done! The *only *important part!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vVRLdrQcrsU


One last recomondation. Don't fall for the ChinaCheepos!

good luck

7sleeper


----------



## MuleyJ (Sep 21, 2008)

*Mid sized saw?*



046 said:


> the best mid sized (59cc class) chainsaw to get is none at all.
> 
> instead go for a two saw combo of stihl 260/460 or husky 346/372 or what ever. smaller saw to limb with, larger saw for everything else.


:agree2:
That being said getting a top of the line Stihl or Husky 60cc saw is going to run you about $100 more than your budget new. The Husky 346xp could very well squeak into the mid size category for your price depending on what you cut. I just got the opportunity to run one today and was very impressed. Someone recommended the Dolmar 5100 as well. I have not run one, but the people that own them seem to like them. Same can be said for the Echos. The MS361 is a very good do it all saw and will run up to a 24" bar pretty well, I am sure the 357xp would as well. The size Husqvarna saws you are looking at and have been recommended are not glorified Poulans, they are quality saws. If you are not afraid of tinkering, any of the saws mentioned including the MS460, 372xp and others can be had used in good running condition for well within your budget. You could take a peek in the tradin' post to start.


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Makita 6401 for $349 on ebay.... best bang for the buck. Plus, it can be converted to a 7901 for another $220 if you decide you need more power.


----------



## outdoortype (Sep 21, 2008)

MR4WD said:


> Maybe look at a husky 55 rancher or so. It's been the staple for occasional saw users for years.
> 
> Most people didn't realize that they needed a 3120 until looking at this site/posting for a few days.
> 
> ...


good point chad!!!

I would go handle the saws at the local dealers and see how big of a saw you're comfortable with. There's nothing wrong with the farm boss. If you're going to buy a 13lb saw, I would step up to the MS310 or Husky 460/359. They are more powerful, can run a 3/8" pitch chain and still can be had for under $500.


----------



## wanab (Sep 21, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Many of us think that the Stihl MS361 is the best all-around chainsaw that there is, period.
> 
> no one will give you any dis for owning either one.















opcorn:


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 21, 2008)

The real question boils down to

1)What is your level of expertise ...ie how much of the maintenance etc do you feel comfortable doing and

2) What FULL SERVICE dealers are in your area? A dealer without parts, service and a knowledge of his product is just a salesman.

Mike


----------



## Hugenpoet (Sep 21, 2008)

Wet1 said:


> Makita 6401 for $349 on ebay.... best bang for the buck. Plus, it can be converted to a 7901 for another $220 if you decide you need more power.



+1 A very good saw for the money, and a good "one saw plan" firewood saw.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 21, 2008)

rms61moparman said:


> The real question boils down to
> 
> 1)What is your level of expertise ...is how much of the maintenance etc do you feel comfortable doing and
> 
> ...



that's excellent tom trees


----------



## Banshee (Sep 21, 2008)

rms61moparman said:


> The real question boils down to
> 
> 1)What is your level of expertise ...ie how much of the maintenance etc do you feel comfortable doing and
> 
> ...



Listen to this guy. This is sound advice. 
Buy your dealer first and your saw second. 
I recommend a good Husky, but it's not any better than Stihl. 
It's just what I prefer and my dealer sell Husky and he's one heck of a guy. 

Someone correct me, if I'm wrong, but in the new saws buy one that the model number starts with a 3 or higher and it won't be a Pulan saw.


----------



## Former Saw Builder (Sep 21, 2008)

sawzall82 said:


> Hello all, I am looking for a midsized chainsaw priced at $500 and less. I was looking at a ECHO CS 400, and a Stihl Farm Boss. My Dad has alway's ran Husky's but I keep hearing that if you don't get a higher end one your just getting a glorified Pouland.I have been impressed with the ECHO with their warranty and 300 hour motor life, but they don't seem as highly thought of in the chainsaw world.So, opinions and suggestions please as this is my first chainsaw purchase.



Amick's sells a RedMax 621 for under 500 and it is a 62cc saw comes with a 20" bar and 3/8 .050 chain

Call Tony @ 1-336-672-1196 if your interested in one.


opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 21, 2008)

MuleyJ said:


> :agree2:
> That being said getting a top of the line Stihl or Husky 60cc saw is going to run you about $100 more than your budget new. The Husky 346xp could very well squeak into the mid size category for your price depending on what you cut. I just got the opportunity to run one today and was very impressed. Someone recommended the Dolmar 5100 as well. I have not run one, but the people that own them seem to like them. Same can be said for the Echos. The MS361 is a very good do it all saw and will run up to a 24" bar pretty well, I am sure the 357xp would as well. The size Husqvarna saws you are looking at and have been recommended are not glorified Poulans, they are quality saws. If you are not afraid of tinkering, any of the saws mentioned including the MS460, 372xp and others can be had used in good running condition for well within your budget. You could take a peek in the tradin' post to start.





Banshee said:


> ....
> Someone correct me, if I'm wrong, but *in the new saws *buy one that the model number starts with a 3 or higher and it won't be a Pulan saw.



Right, the only Huskys that are assambled by Poulan are the two cheapest ones at any given time (sinse about 1990) - 36/41, 136/141, 137/142 and 235/240.

Those are the ones to avoid.


----------



## sawzall82 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks guy's for all the replies. I have local dealers that carry and service Husky, Stihl, Echo and I think one might have Dolmar. They all have good reps about good service and knowledge. So is it true that any Husky with a 300 OR larger model # is a good saw? Also, I will probably be using the saw 10-15 times a year, but I don't want to get a saw that I will be upgrading in a year. I Will reaserch and handle some that you guy's have reccommended and get back with you. Thanks alot.


----------



## Banshee (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, Sawtroll confirmed it so any Husky that starts with a 3 or higher is not a Poulan. 
When it comes to Husky vs Stihl vs Dolmar it's the same as Chevy vs Ford vs Dodge. They all have they weak and strong points and no one band is better than the other. 
So get what you like and enjoy.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 21, 2008)

Banshee said:


> Yeah, Sawtroll confirmed it so any Husky that starts with a 3 or higher is not a Poulan.
> When it comes to Husky vs Stihl vs Dolmar it's the same as Chevy vs Ford vs Dodge. They all have they weak and strong points and no one band is better than the other.
> So get what you like and enjoy.




Just remember that there are lots of good Swedish made Huskys, that are 1xx and 2xx series, but those are older saws, the 288xp being the last one to disappear here, in 2003 or so......

Regarding the "strato saws", the new Swedish made "homeowner" ones are the 4xx series.


----------

